# Anybody Ever Hear of a FP Point Made by Ideal?



## alderaan (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi,

I have a customer who got a fountain pen about 40 years ago that he absolutely loved.  Unfortunately it got damaged and he removed the gold nib, and discarded the rest of the pen.  Don't ask me why because not even he can answer that.   Now he wants to know if I can build him a pen around this nib.  Please bear in mind that he also discarded the feed, too.

The nib has the word "Ideal" engraved on it and he thought that his pen was made by the Ideal Pen Company.  My questions are as follows:

Is this project worth pursuing? Or, has anyone ever heard of pens made by the Ideal Pen Company?

Can I get a feed for this and is it possible to build a pen around this?  The gold nib is very small compared to nibs I've seen on today's pens--almost like the ones found on Japanese fountain pens.

Any help/advice you can give me I would greatly appreciate. 

All the best,


Wally

"There are three types of people in this world: those who can count and those who can't."


----------



## ThePenWizard (Nov 30, 2010)

I did find this link the may interest you.  Hope it helps.

http://www.thefind.com/office/info-watermans-ideal-fountain-pen


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 30, 2010)

Waterman is the only company that I know of that uses the word "Ideal" imprinted on the nib . These nibs came in several different sizes and trying to match one to a different feed is going to be a very daunting task . It should have other imprints on it , normaly they will say Waterman above the nib . A picture and exact measurements might help .

Edit ; The Ideal pen company was the name of the company started by L.E.Waterman in 1884 .


----------



## alderaan (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow!  Thanks!! What a great link.  He'll really appreciate it and, who knows?  He might even be able to ID his pen.

Wally


----------



## alderaan (Dec 1, 2010)

I kinda' suspected Waterman was at the root of this situation but didn't feel confident enough to voice this suspicion.  I'm going to attempt to take a picture of  the nib and then blow it up in size and see if there's any other  markings on it.  The old eyes aren't what they used to be as the magnifying glass just can't enlarge it enough.

Thanks for your help.


----------

